# Replacing ribbed hosing for fluval 306



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Can I get those clear pvc tubing at home depot with a clamp to replace the orginal black ribbed hosing for my fluval 306?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I tried out some tubing, but I found the tubing was either too thick/stiff to position easily or it was too thin and ended up crimping.

If you find some good tubing, please share your discovery!


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

The dishwasher running works well as a replacement, way cheaper.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Awww man i just bought the brand new orginal one today for $18


----------

